# New birdy won't make any noise at all



## polinasava (May 13, 2012)

Hi there,
My partner and I got a our first pet, 5 month old birdy, called Piri (Philip in Maori, the full name is Piripi)
I know it takes a while for him to get used to us and everything, but we had him for 5 days now and he won't make any noise at all, and I mean at all. The only time he makes noise is when he doesn't like something. 
He's also not interested in his surroundings. He came out of his cage once by himself, but i can get him out on a perch and I taught him the step up command, but he doesn't seem to be happy at all. I mean he just sits in his cage and does nothing (although he started eating, which is good and he ate from my hand as well). We got him out on a perch and put him on the floor and he just set there hardly moving. 
Apparently he was real active at the pet store, my friend who works there chose him for me because of it.
Has anyone had this issue before? I just hope it's because of the move and he'll get better. Is it normal, will he start talking?
Thank you very much
...i really want my birdy to be happy


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

How long it takes for each Cockatiel to settle in to a new environment differs with each one, some can take weeks, I have heard up to even a month until they are completely comfortable. As long as he is eating and drinking I wouldn't worry, 5 days is not really that long. Also, if he has a favourite treat, drop the treat in his dish each time you walk by his cage.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And not all tiels make noise. Since its a new environment, at the moment he feels he has to keep his guard up at all times in case a predator is nearby. Once he settles in and gets more comfortable he'll be more active. Keep doing what your doing!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Five days is not very long at all for him to settle in. It can take a few months, even, for a bird to be fully comfortable in a new home. Just give him time.


----------



## polinasava (May 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone, 
Still now sounds or interest in anything, but he's a bit more willing to come to me, played a bit with my ring and earrings, so i take it it's a good sign 
I hope he'll get better...


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

He seems to be more relaxed now,otherwise he would not play with your rings or earrings.Looks like hes starting to trust you . Go at his pace and you will both be fine . X x


----------

